

Show HN: My weekend project in Corona - consultutah
http://motivatedideas.com/2011/01/unbroken-chain-written-using-corona-in.html

======
rufugee
Did you have iPhone dev experience before the project? If so, how does Corona
compare?

~~~
consultutah
No, I haven't developed with Objective-C, so I can't really compare. What I
can say is that Corona makes it extremely easy to get something on the screen
and start going.

------
consultutah
Are there any questions that I can answer about Corona development or the app?

~~~
smoody
I've also been thinking about Corona for some non-game apps. How is it at
handling text in general -- working with fonts, wrapping text, special
formatting, etc.?

Thanks for offering to ask questions. Also, I had no idea apps were compiled
on their servers... that's an interesting approach.

~~~
consultutah
Using different fonts is easy. You just list the font that you want and the
size. As for wrapping, in their code exchange, someone has implemented
wrapping functionality.

Text objects are just like anything else in corona, you can rotate and animate
them to your hearts content.

